# RO anyone?



## NC10 (27 Apr 2015)

I spied this at work today 

Pretty impressive setup lol I can't remember off the top of my head, but I think the 2 storage tanks are 35,000l each. I'll have to check tommorow.

Edit: Found the brochure >Link<


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Apr 2015)

wow


----------



## naughtymoose (27 Apr 2015)

I'm sure that I could squeeze that in under the sink somehow...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Apr 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> I'm sure that I could squeeze that in under the sink somehow...


So to brush you teeth you need a ladder hahah


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Apr 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> I'm sure that I could squeeze that in under the sink somehow...





legytt said:


> So to brush you teeth you need a ladder hahah


Unless...
TARDIS...*T*ime *a*nd *R*elative *D*imension *i*n *S*pace...under your sink...hmmm


----------



## NC10 (28 Apr 2015)

Ahh never mind, they're only 12500l each, not so impressive after all


----------



## foxfish (29 Apr 2015)

What is the water stored for?


----------



## NC10 (29 Apr 2015)

I've no idea to be honest mate. It's a new "high end" car plant so nothing is up and running yet. Ive been trying to think myself what exactly it could be for, and the only thing I can think off is to simply wash the cars. I'll ask around tomorrow, try and find out.


----------



## mr. luke (25 May 2015)

Amature stuff 
Ill grab a picture of our ro unit at work tommorrow. Still need to find the tap on it


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 May 2015)

mr. luke said:


> Still need to find the tap on it


just follow the pipe back from the storage tank, there should be a sample valve somewhere


----------



## mr. luke (25 May 2015)

Ill take my tds pen and a jug  
It has some pretty harsh chemicals going through it so i need it to be looow. Caustic to name one


----------

